# Opinions Please; Kona K1EL?



## Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

Have finally sold my Vantage VS40CEMLH and am now looking for a replacement ... am primarily interested in a good mid-level acoustic/electric Dreadnought or Folk lefty.
Seen a few good deals on-line and have read some good reviews of the Kona K1EL ... anyone have any familiarity with these? Opinions welcome!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*The Kona*

Well it is actually considered a very entry level dread, you would have been better off staying with the Vantage.
The Kona was designed for M&M Merchandisers a US national wholesaler, they introduces the Kona line in 2001, the model you are looking at reatils for around $280.00, it is from what I understand an all Laminate guitar, and I do like the looks of the bridge and the soft cutaway.
You might think of soemthing in the Seagul or Godin line for a mid entry level guitar or even a Washburn D-10S.Hope this helps you.Ship


----------



## Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the response ... was at a local guitar shop lunchtime and pulled the trigger on a Tanglewood Super Folk acous/elect cutaway ... more expensive than the Kona by almost as twice the $$ ... but a nice guitar ... will post up some pics later!
And yes, those Kona's are a really nice lookin' guitar ... most of the reviews I've read were pretty positive for an entry-level axe!


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

Savage said:


> Thanks for the response ... was at a local guitar shop lunchtime and pulled the trigger on a Tanglewood Super Folk acous/elect cutaway ... more expensive than the Kona by almost as twice the $$ ... but a nice guitar ... will post up some pics later!
> And yes, those Kona's are a really nice lookin' guitar ... most of the reviews I've read were pretty positive for an entry-level axe!


Congrats on the Tanglewood. They are a nice guitar. I think you made the correct decision. IMHO


----------



## Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks! Here's a pic ...


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Nice!I'm looking forward to the om style tanglewood.And it comes in a lefty too:banana:
What series is your tanglewood?Sundance or premier?


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

That is a one great looking guitar. It even has a Taylor pickguard :smile: Well, it sure looks like one anyway. I bet you get great sound from it. Just wait a couple of months and it will sound even better. That body shape of guitar is my favorite to play on.


----------



## Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

The Sundance series I believe ... it's not from their top end line ... cost $499CDN (+ taxes of course) had $370 for the sale of my other guitars, so not too shabby!

Had my 1st jam with 'er last nite ... she sounds and plays sweet! Much, much better than my old Vantage, which sounded like a baseball bat strung with barbed wire


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

haha i felt the same way about my vantage,It was my first acoustic and now resides with its mended headstock at my uncles.


----------

